# Assemblerprogrammierung



## Sue84 (15. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe gerade mit der Assemblerprogrammierung (MASM) angefangen und hatte folgende Aufgabe zu realisieren:

Es ist ein Assemblerprogramm zu schreiben,das folgenden
Bildschirminhalt ausgibt:

Mein zweites Assemblerprogramm
Bitte ändern: drit
Mein drittes Assemblerprogramm
Geänderte Buchstaben: 4

Nach Ausgabe der Zeile "Mein zweites Assemblerprogramm"
ist der Benutzer aufzufordern, seine Änderungen einzugeben.
Dazu geben Sie bitte die Zeichenfolge "drit" ein, die vom
Programm an die Stelle "zwei" zu schreiben ist. Danach ist
der neue Text und die Anzahl der geänderten Zeichen auszu-
geben. Die Eingabe ist mittels einer Schleife zu realisieren.

Mein Programm:


```
.MODEL SMALL
.STACK 100h
.DATA
Text DB ?
 
.CODE
Ausgabe1 DB "Mein zweites Assemblerprogramm", 10, 13, "$"
Ausgabe2 DB "Bitte ändern: $"
 
Start: mov ax, @data
mov ds, ax
 
mov ah, 09
mov dx, OFFSET Ausgabe1
int 21h
mov ah, 09
mov dx, OFFSET Ausgabe2
int 21h
 
mov ah, 01
mov bx, OFFSET Text
mov cx, 4
 
schleife_eingabe:
int 21h
mov [bx], al
inc bx
dec cx
jnz schleife
 
Ausgabe3 DB "Mein", Text, "tes Assemblerprogramm", 10, 13, "$"
Ausgabe4 DB "Geänderte Buchstaben: $"
 
mov ah, 09
mov dx, OFFSET Ausgabe3
int 21h
mov ah, 09
mov dx, OFFSET Ausgabe4
```
 

Es ist nicht vollständig und mir sind sicher auch Fehler unterlaufen. Wer kann mir weiterhelfen?

Über jede Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar!


MfG Sue


----------



## Matrix Scripter (20. Januar 2005)

Hi Sue!
  Wo lernst du den Assembler?
  Ich wollte das auch mal lernen.

 mfg Matrix Scripter


----------



## Sue84 (20. Januar 2005)

Hey Matrix Scripter!

Das ist ein Teil meines Informatik-Studiums.

MfG Sue


----------



## Matrix Scripter (21. Januar 2005)

Hi!
 Achso, na da kann ich leider nicht mitlernen.

 CU

 Matrix Scripter


----------

